# Golf Cart Tax Credit



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Well Our wonderful government is giving out money if you buy certain low speed electric vehicles...and certain golf carts. While I think this is hog wash, since I am paying my taxes, I thought I might get some back.

I recieved an email today with this link:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704107204574473724099542430.html

The article appears in the Saturday on line Wall St, Journal.

So my question is has anybody bought a new golf cart that has a $3,000 to $5,000+ tax credit? If so what did you buy and where?

Also does anyone on the board have a contact for a new golf cart dealer in the Houston area that is selling qualifying carts. I saw that golf carts of Houston sells Star carts that qualify.

Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The day my tax money goes to give tax credits to golf carts is the day I start a revolution.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Gary,

You can start the revolution now. IF you do the reseach you will find IRS letters issued to certain golf Cat Manufacturers that state that their vehicles comply with the rules and are eligible for a tax credit.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> The day my tax money goes to give tax credits to golf carts is the day I start a revolution.


So what is the first step in starting a revolution?:biggrin:


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Tax Credit*

As usual, the media does not state all the stipulations...

The vehicle, in Texas, must be a factory manufactured LSV (Low Speed Vehicle) or NEV (Neighborhood Electric Vehicle) & has to come from the manufacturer with a MSO & a 17 digit VIN to be registered.

The new Texas law, SB 129 & others, also hurts my cart business as it states that it will no longer license "Golf Carts" that have been made street legal.... gotta have the VIN etc...

I will put up the new law in the morning so you can see it...

Hope this helps,

Supergas


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just Fishin said:


> Gary,
> 
> You can start the revolution now. IF you do the reseach you will find IRS letters issued to certain golf Cat Manufacturers that state that their vehicles comply with the rules and are eligible for a tax credit.


I'd rather not. My blood pressure is allready through the roof!

Tiger Woods and tax credits taking away from hard working folks, pffft!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*NEV, LSV Update*

Tax Breaks Available for Qualified Plug-In Electric Vehicles

April 28, 2009 (SmartPros) - Plug-in electric vehicles using certain types of batteries may qualify for a new tax credit if purchased this year, the Internal Revenue Service said today.

The Emergency Economic Stabilization Act of 2008 (EESA) and the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009 (ARRA) created two new tax credits for various types of electric vehicles, which may include what are commonly referred to as neighborhood electric vehicles.

ARRA creates a tax credit for low-speed or two- or three-wheel electric vehicles, such as motor scooters, purchased after Feb. 17, 2009, and before Jan. 1, 2012. The amount of the credit is 10 percent of the cost of the vehicle, up to a maximum credit of $2,500. To qualify, a vehicle must be either a low-speed vehicle that is propelled to a significant extent by a rechargeable battery with a capacity of at least 4 kilowatt hours or be a two- or three-wheeled vehicle that is propelled to a significant extent by a rechargeable battery with a capacity of at least 2.5 kilowatt hours.
EESA created a tax credit for vehicles that have at least four wheels and draw propulsion using a rechargeable traction battery with at least four kilowatt hours of capacity. For 2009, the minimum credit is $2,500 and the credit tops out at $7,500 to $15,000, depending on the weight of the vehicle and the capacity of the battery. 
During 2009, low-speed, four-wheeled vehicles manufactured primarily for use on public streets, roads and highways (neighborhood electric vehicles) may qualify both for the EESA credit and, if purchased after February 17, 2009, for the ARRA credit for low-speed electric vehicles. A taxpayer may not claim both credits for the same vehicle. *Vehicles manufactured primarily for off-road use, such as for use on a golf course, do not qualify for either credit. *
The Internal Revenue Service is working on guidance regarding certification procedures for both of these credits.

More to come,

SG


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

The attached link is to the IRS letter that Tomberlin has to certify that their LSV/NEV's meet the requirement. Also in the letter is the amount of rebate.

http://www.tomberlin.net/sites/tomberlin.net/files/Tomberlin-IRS-TAX-Credit-Letter.pdf


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

*List of IRS approved Vehicles.*

wow. i cant believe it, but this tax credit looks real. has anybody jumped on it? here is the IRS link detailing which vehicle and how much tax credit it'll get ya. ANY DEALERS IN AUSTIN WANT TO SELL ONE TODAY?

*Qualified Vehicles
**Qualified Plug-in Electric Drive Motor Vehicles (IRC 30D)
Plug-in Electric Vehicles (IRC 30)*​Manufactures of the vehicles listed below have provided appropriate information and have received from the Service acknowledgement of the vehicles eligibility for the credit and the amount of the qualifying credit.
Credits listed for Qualified Plug-in Electric Drive Motor Vehicles (IRC 30D) are valid only for vehicles acquired on or before December 31, 2009. The Internal Revenue Service will publish additional information on the amendment to IRC 30D provided by the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act of 2009.
*Index to Manufacturers*​*Qualified Plug-in Electric Drive Motor Vehicles (IRC 30D)*
*Plug-in Electric Vehicles (IRC 30)*
*American Sportworks*
*Bad Boy Enterprises Inc.* *Bad Boy Mowers Inc.* *B.I.G.Man*

*Club Car Inc*
​*Columbia ParCar*
​*Cruise Car Inc.* *Fairplay Electric Vehicles* *Global Electric Motorcars (GEM)*

*J H Global Services Inc.*
​*Kandi-Solus International*
​*Odyne Systems LLC (Navistar International)* *Rolling R Golf Cars LLC*
*Ruff & Tuff Electric Vehicles* *Stealth Manufacturing LLC* *Titan UTV* *Tomerlin Automotive Group*
*Vantage International* *Wheego Electric Cars, Inc.* *Western GolfCars Mfg, Inc.* *Wildfire* *Zenn Motor Company*
*Zone Electric Cars*
​


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am seriously considering going with one of the deals Zone has. I could use a new cart for the rallies.

http://www.freeelectriccar.com/

They give you a vin and MSO right away, so it qualifies for the credit even though they are a couple of months out on delivery.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

it is for real but i can't find a car other than some built in china, scared that parts down the road might be hard to get.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Gary, not to worry. The long extension cord you have to carry in the trunk of these vehicles to get a quick charge when they die on the side of the road will cost about $10,000.

In addition, what do you think the Farmer will say and do when he overhears the vehicle owner say to his beautiful daughter that has just answered the knock at the door "Hi sweetie, can I stick my plug in your socket for an hour?" :rotfl:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Mont,
What kind of shipping $ is involved in this?


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Forget it, found it on the web site $495.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.freeelectriccar.com/shopcontent.asp?type=shipping

shipping here to Texas will be $495

*beat me to it!*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what kind of cart is your old one Mont?


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Freeelectriccars.com (Drive Electric of Tuscon Az) recieved an "F" from the better business burea. BUT, they have ZERO complaints in the last 36mos. and have been a registered business since 2000. It seems they got the F-rating because they failed to obtain the required license, whatever that is. I'm ok with the license thing but still kinda skeptical overall.

still researching....

http://www.bbb.org/tucson/business-reviews/electric-cars/drive-electric-in-tucson-az-6000650


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Let me know what you find out, I'm forwarding the freeelectriccars.com link to my CPA for reveiw. I'll post after he looks at it and gives me his opinion.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

What's to stop me from buying one of these things and re-selling it once the tax credit is gone? Anything?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Lone-Star said:


> What's to stop me from buying one of these things and re-selling it once the tax credit is gone? Anything?


from what I've read...nothing.

but the tax credit is not equal to the purchase price of the ones I've looked at. For example, the cart sells for $8000, and the tax credit is $5300


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Shawn, I have a club car, with new batteries. I could sell it for enough to cover the shipping and the $700 or so upgrade to the one at the link I posted. It's made many a bike rally. There's a spring rally for nothing but carts this year. Dave is having it at Big Creek Marina.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

If you decide you wanna sell it - let me know. I might be interested.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

so has anyone figured out if this thing is legit?


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

So it took a while to get everyone's attention. I did email the Free Electric cart group but no luck. I am in for one if I know there are a few here that will do it. There may be strength in numbers. Given the credit, The cost is only $495 for shipping, after you get your rebate.

Is anyone up for an adventure? If they take a credit card you can manage your risk. Is there a deposit and you pay the rest on delivery, of is it all up front?


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*LSV/NEV Tax Credit*

OK folks, I need to impart some info to you..

I am a cart dealer & had a few of these sold however, the company who makes the carts could not supply them due to too many orders...

Anyway, there are several things that you need to know. I will try to summarize & as soon as I find the info on my computer, I will post it.

First of all the manufacturer must have a list of approved cars that they applied to IRS for the Tax Credit. All cars covered under this new rule must be NEW.. they cannot be an older golf cart that has been converted!! They must have a 17 digit VIN just like your car or truck.

With that said, the reason my deals went south is that all of the major manufacturers are sold out... with the exception of Club Car & their units are around $10,000.00.

The dealer that sells them to you must be a licensed car dealer registered in the state where they are sold.

The cars must be registered & cannot be for resale prior to registration.

The amount of rebate can be different from car to car depending on the formula used to calculate amp hours etc...

The money from the IRS is a TAX CREDIT.. so if you do not owe any taxes, you do not get anything back.. No Cash Rebate...

In addition to this, there is a ceiling on your income.. $125,000 single & $250,000 married.. if you earn more than this, you do not qualify...

This is off the top of my old senile head, but I will post a more detailed description as soon as I locate the document..

*For additional information, please refer to IRS News Release IR-2009-45, and IRS Notice 2009-54.*

*I am not a CPA or tax person, just a custom cart dealer trying to give you a heads up..*

I am hearing rumours that this may carry over to 2010 if this is so, I will post a notice.. 

Hope this helps...

Supergas


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Just Fishin said:


> So it took a while to get everyone's attention. I did email the Free Electric cart group but no luck. I am in for one if I know there are a few here that will do it. There may be strength in numbers. Given the credit, The cost is only $495 for shipping, after you get your rebate.
> 
> Is anyone up for an adventure? If they take a credit card you can manage your risk. Is there a deposit and you pay the rest on delivery, of is it all up front?


I tried to buy one from freeelectriccars.com, but didn't have enough room on my credit card ($7200.00). So I made a cc payment and after it clears there will be room. Prolly a good thing. It gives me a couple of days to shop around.

BTW, everything I found about the TAX Credit looked legit. It is real. Every golf cart dealer that I spoke with knew about it. The one dealer I found, with a qualifying vehicle in stock, wanted $8800.00-9800.00, depending on options. It was eligible for a $4500 rebate. Thats not nearly as good as above. Of course, it's local, no waiting, I get to test drive, etc..


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah Krusty there are a few around that some dealers were smart enough to buy early, but like you said, they are not cheap...

Just be careful with some of this chinese stuff...

SG


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Krusty,

Let us know what you find. I am willing to take a chance also. I tried back in October to find a cart, but they were unavailable or marked up way too much. I then read about the free electric car website and heard the story by John Stossel.

Super Gas,

My tax accountant told me there is no limit on income. I also don't believe you have to buy it in the state where you live. The only risk you have is tax and delivery.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Well, I did it. I could only find 1 available vehicle in Austin ($7400 cost, $4500 tax credit, 2 seater). I decided it was too much $ so I opted for the freeelectriccar.com version. ($7600.00 cost, $6500 credit, 4-6 seater)

The vehicle needs to be titled in Texas before Jan1 for the credit. It'll be a race to get the documents there in time. Travis County tax office says I can title it w/o registering it. That's good, because the vehicle has to pass inspection to get registered, and that aint gonna happen for 6-12weeks.

Travis County Tax Office said to bring: 
1) Bill of Sale.
2) MSO certificate (vehicle birth certificate).
3) Form 130 filled out by seller.
4) Check book.

Texas title transfer. Form 130u


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

explain to me exactly what a tax credit is:
1. say your taxable income is 100,000. so does a tax credit of 10,000 make your taxable income now 90,000 so you saved paying tax on 10k of taxable income (which means if your in a 30% tax bracket you save about 3 grand)
or 
2. say your taxable income is 100k. your in the 30 % income tax bracket (if there is one-i'm making this up), so you owe 30 grand in income tax. a tax credit of 10k-means you only now owe the IRS 20 grand. which means you really did save 10 grand. 

which is it?


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> 2. say your taxable income is 100k. your in the 30 % income tax bracket (if there is one-i'm making this up), so you owe 30 grand in income tax. a tax credit of 10k-means you only now owe the IRS 20 grand. which means you really did save 10 grand.
> 
> which is it?


This one.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Huntin buddy of mine checked into this and said Bad Boy Buggy's qualify.......


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

I've been researching the heck out of this deal, i had my cpa look into and and he tells me it's the real deal. I ordered mine today and they tell me i'll have my mso and vin by saturday. Here is a list of manufacturers provided by the IRS that have been certified and how much each model has been certified for. Many, if not all manufactures have websites you can research and review with a little detective work. I was surprised some of the models that were accepted.

http://www.irs.gov/businesses/article/0,,id=214841,00.html

Please note that the above does not constitute tax advice and is provided with this disclaimer that you should talk with your tax advisor for guidance regarding your specific tax situation and to determine to what extent (if any) you will benefit from this tax credit. Some taxpayers may not realize the maximum tax benefit so all purchasers are urged to seek advice from their own tax advisor.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup, 100% legit.....My CPA researched it over and over to find no holes, and trust me, this dude tries to find holes.

I'm in the same situation as Krusty, I'm freeing up room on the card, paying them off. I will place my order on Wednesday and they said they would overnight me the paperwork so that I can title it in order to pay my taxes on the cart. 

So basically, for me, it's going to cost me $495 (shipping) + $100 (blue)= $595 Total.

Why Wouldn't ya!!!!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Are all you'll getting yours from the freeelectriccar.com place? Or, are there local or statewide dealers that can handle it?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Bubbaette said:


> Are all you'll getting yours from the freeelectriccar.com place? Or, are there local or statewide dealers that can handle it?


They're locals, however, the rebate is not $6500, and the cost of the cars are much more.

And yes, I'm ordering mine from freeelectriccar.com!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

My fear is that you are paying now for a vehicle that will be delivered in "12 to 16 weeks". What would happen if a dealer failed to deliver the vehicle, because of bankruptcy or other reasons? If the dealer decided to take the money and run, you are beyond the challenge time of a credit card, and the tax credit might be in jeopardy. You have no vehicle in 2010 for which you received a tax credit in 2009. I don't think you can insure a vehicle prior to its physical delivery.

I have been looking at this type of purchase for a couple of months, but the pessimist in me keeps saying "if it looks too good to be true........". A group of electric car companies in Oklahoma are taking a recent judicial ruling against the Oklahoma portion of the tax credit to the Oklahoma supreme court.

Still, it looks like one heck of a deal.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm seeing some info on the irs website that gives me concern about this. in several places, i read where the vehicle should be for road use and specifically says not for golf courses. i also read that that the credit is only available if you have a tax liability (ie, have to pay).

in any event, i can't believe the government is giving tax credits for the purchase of golf carts. if they are, they shouldn't be...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

many of the NEV's and LRV's look like golf carts - but in the eyes of the IRS, they are not golf carts.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Guys i'm finding a possible obstacle getting this titled in Texas in time. Form 131 says low speed vehicles aren't elegible for title only. They have to be registered. OR another form must be used to obtain title. This might be why the Travis County Clerk told me to submit form 130u (standard vehicle title transfer form). She might have known something I didn't.:cloud:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Krusty, let me know what you find out. I was planning on making the purchase tomorrow or Thursday. I'm having the paperwork overnighted to me, however, if I won't be able to title it I obviously won't make the purchase.

I hope it works out for you.



krusty0001 said:


> Guys i'm finding a possible obstacle getting this titled in Texas in time. Form 131 says low speed vehicles aren't elegible for title only. They have to be registered. OR another form must be used to obtain title. This might be why the Travis County Clerk told me to submit form 130u (standard vehicle title transfer form). She might have known something I didn't.:cloud:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Is like the cash for clunkers deal?


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Krusty,

Likewise let me know what happens. I was about to buy. 

Thanks


----------



## ejim (Feb 13, 2007)

*nev*

I bought one and with tax,title & license plates & delivery, your final cost on the basic model (white in color) $1000.00 each. No income ceiling,full tax liability refund. www.FreeElectricCars.com Buy as many as your tax liability allows. No Limit!!!.... Ejim


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

ejim,

Did you register it in Texas? What did do for the title process? Do you have the cart? Are you happy with it? Hw long have you had it?

Thanks


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

ejim said:


> I bought one and with tax,title & license plates & delivery, your final cost on the basic model (white in color) $1000.00 each. No income ceiling,full tax liability refund. www.FreeElectricCars.com Buy as many as your tax liability allows. No Limit!!!.... Ejim


Were u able to title it before you took delivery? 
Did they require you to also register it? 
Did u have to show proof of insurance?
What form did u submit 130u or 131?


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

If this is like the "first time homeowner" tax credit, Govco won't even ask for proof of purchase. 

That program is/was loaded with fraud.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

The carts we have are approved for the tax credit.My father-in-law gets them thru Corvettes of Houston.Good luck getting one anytime soon though. He has one on order and think he said it would be Feb. or March (maybe) befor he gets one.

http://www.tomberlingolfcarts.com/accessories/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=32


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I just heard back from my tax accountant and he said if I wanted it to proceed. SO proceed I did. I just ordered a standard one in Green. I talked to the guys today and they said they will get me the MSO and VIN number. I printed a receipt so I should be good. I asked about registering it in the state of texas to insure the tax deductibility and my tax person did not see it as required. s long as I had a VIN, a completed purchase and the MSO.

I hope that American Express is good to go if they pull a fast one.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Why not legalize 4 wheelers too? They already have a VIN#.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> Why not legalize 4 wheelers too? They already have a VIN#.


Because A-hole senators don't ride 4-wheelers, they platy golf. Now they play golf on carts we bought. After all, they were the first to know about the credit.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Krusty, were you able to title your cart??? Will you give us an update? What's keeping you from registering the cart? I'm buying one on Monday and would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

As an FYI I called the Galveston County Tax office and they said no plates are necessary and it did not need to be registered. I told them is was A neigborhood Electric Vehicle (NEV) which looked like a golf cart. They said nothing was necessary. Given that advice and what my tax preparer said he needed, I ordered one.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

fishtale said:


> Krusty, were you able to title your cart??? Will you give us an update? What's keeping you from registering the cart? I'm buying one on Monday and would appreciate any feedback.


They are Fedx'ing my docs as well. ETA for docs is Sat or Mon. The ETA for the cart is 6-12 weeks. I will try to title it asap (Monday). I don't want to register it because 1) gotta have insurance to register 2) I think it has to pass inspection to register.

I want to obtain Texas title because the IRS code says the Vehicle has to be "acquired" before Jan1. Their definition of acquired is "obtain legal title in state of residence". I believe the MSO + Bill of sale is actually the legal title. If the state issues a Texas title before dec31, then the IRS will have no grounds to deny the credit. If the state does not issue a title, I still believe I acquired the car by the dead line. Either way, I will apply for the credit. Worst case scenario, I get audited. No biggie.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree, I'm moving forward with my purchase on Monday. I'm going to try to title mine before midnight on the 31st, but if something prevents me from doing so I won't loose any sleep. Sounds like our accountants are on the same page.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

I should receive my mso and title on saturday.... On monday first thing a.m. i will stop off at the tax accessor's office... I already stopped by earlier this week for dry run and basically they didn't have clue about the program or titleing. I spoke with a manager and he said he had be researching the program. Long story made short he told me to bring in mso, bill of sale, vin and brochure.. Of course no brochure availabe so he ok'd the use of print out of the unit from online. It will be a game time decesion if I want to register this thing but definatley I want to title. I will advise how this goes. The parameters set forth from my tax office might or might not necessarily be what your office requires. Might be best drop off and make a dry run with the clock ticking down on this program you might have only one shot to make it right.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

well I got mine on xmas eve. called a "kandi CoCo" I believe. a little 2 seater car. max speed 32, miles 40-60 when broken in. good for roads up to 45 mph. total price was about 12.7k, after tax credits slightly less than 2k. I dont think for a second that theyare worth 12k, but they are prob worth 2 k the way things are priced these days. if I thought there was a market for these things I would get more than one and sell them for 4-5 k (if that was even legal? ), but I wouldn't even pay that much for one, don't know if anyone else would either. you could donate one to charity for the value ? (legal?) of 12k, and make a nice tax deduction that would even make you money but I am not taking any chances with any of that stuff. just thinking of options. bought one, I think I willl like it(for the wife), maybe I will kick myself later that I only bought one for the price. vic


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

drfishalot said:


> well I got mine on xmas eve. called a "kandi CoCo" I believe. a little 2 seater car. max speed 32, miles 40-60 when broken in. good for roads up to 45 mph. total price was about 12.7k, after tax credits slightly less than 2k. I dont think for a second that theyare worth 12k, but they are prob worth 2 k the way things are priced these days. if I thought there was a market for these things I would get more than one and sell them for 4-5 k (if that was even legal? ), but I wouldn't even pay that much for one, don't know if anyone else would either. you could donate one to charity for the value ? (legal?) of 12k, and make a nice tax deduction that would even make you money but I am not taking any chances with any of that stuff. just thinking of options. bought one, I think I willl like it(for the wife), maybe I will kick myself later that I only bought one for the price. vic


Just curious, if you paid $12.7k and your tax credit is $4435 (got it from their web site), how is this costing you less than 2k?

Are you an Oklahoma Resident? If so, I understand. You were able to get 50% of sales price for a state credit in addition to the $4435, what a deal!!!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

yes, okie resident, so got most of the upgrades/options: at 1/2 price


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Got my papers today. They estimate delivery in 12 wks. Ill be heading to the tax office Monday to apply for title.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 19, 2009)

Titled mine today. I needed the following to register: MSO, Bill of sale, Brochure (print screen) and Texas transfer of title form (which I picked up and filled out there with the help of the attendant). As far as registering/plates I will consider when I have the vehicle in my pocession.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

What number are you reaching freeelectriccars.com at? I call the 877 number and always get a recording.. I want to call them before laying this type of dough on my credit card, and need to find out if I can get the paperwork in time in KS...


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Got my title today. Be sure to tell them title only, unless u want to show proof of insurance.

Documents Needed:

1) MSO
2) bill of sale
3) form 130u (sellers sig not required. bill of sale works)
4) form 131 (clerk wasn't sure this was needed, she took it anyway)
5) checkbook. $473.00

out of pocket so far:
$7629.00 purchase price
$473.00 title taxes
= $8102.00 total out of pocket

-$6500.00 expected credit
*= $1602.00 final cost (+ insurance and registration)*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

krusty - what about the shipping? or is that included in the purchase price of $7629?


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> krusty - what about the shipping? or is that included in the purchase price of $7629?


yes, that included shipping.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

krusty0001 said:


> They are Fedx'ing my docs as well. ETA for docs is Sat or Mon. The ETA for the cart is 6-12 weeks. I will try to title it asap (Monday). I don't want to register it because 1) gotta have insurance to register 2) I think it has to pass inspection to register.
> 
> I want to obtain Texas title because the IRS code says the Vehicle has to be "acquired" before Jan1. Their definition of acquired is "obtain legal title in state of residence". I believe the MSO + Bill of sale is actually the legal title. If the state issues a Texas title before dec31, then the IRS will have no grounds to deny the credit. If the state does not issue a title, I still believe I acquired the car by the dead line. Either way, I will apply for the credit. Worst case scenario, I get audited. No biggie.


Are you sure it says "acquired" or does it say somewhere in the verbiage "placed in service?" If the latter, you are SOL if you don't have delivery on or before December 31.

If this is the case, and you take the credit anyway, you worst case scenario (being audited) might be more worse case than you think. As your preparer about the (relatively) new penalties and disclosure requirements so that both you and the preparer can avoid the penalty (maybe).

For you guys doing this, do you have to pay sales tax and show proof of insurance when you get to the court house?


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Krusty,

Where did you get the vehicle weight? Also did they a problem since you did not get plates? 

Thanks


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

Vehicle weight is in the description. See below.

Not having insurance was not a problem since I did not register it. The transaction went very smooth with the above documents. The clerk was very excited (and helpful). She wanted to know how she could take advantage of the credit.

*Passenger Capacity*: 6
*Range*: 50
*Max. speed* (mph): 25
*Minimum turning radius* (m): 4.5
*Max. climbing ability* (loaded): 20%
*Max. movement after brake*: ≤4m
*Overall dimensions*: 3260 X 1180 X 1890mm
*Max. loading weight*: 850 Lbs.
*Net weight*: 1300 Lbs.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Well got my paper work for Drive Electric. Everything looked right. Went to my closest Harris county tax assessor's office and registered it to get my title. It turned out I was the first person EVER to register an electric LSV/NEV at this branch near Bellaire. It took a while and they had to call Austin. In the end there was no problem. I will have my title dated today, in 2 weeks. They took both of Krusty's attached forms (Thanks Krusty!!) I am very encouraged by what I saw from Drive Electric and now am waiting for metallic Green Golf Cart, er I mean LSV. As I said in the first post to start this thread, this proves that we need to vote out every member of congress. BUT if they are follish enough to pass this law, and I pay more than my fair share of taxes, then I might as well replace the golf cart that Ike took.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

I purchased my "Electric Car" on MOnday, they tried to overnight me the documents on Monday, however they missed the cutoff. My documents are scheduled to be here by 10:30 am tomorrow. I'll be off to my tax office to title the vehicle at that time.

Krusty & Just Fishin, did you guys have to screen print the front page of their web site? Did they ask for that?

Looking forward to receiving my cart, we have been looking at carts to put down in Rockport, couldn't find anything decent for under $2000. I pumped I'm getting a brand new one for around $1100. What a deal!!!


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I did a copy of the web page with my "Car", just in case. They never asked, but I did show them. I took everything I could, "Just in Case".


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

My buddy just bought a badarse one, camoed out, sweet wheels, lots of batteries with 30 mile range. He says I paid for half of it. *****.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Well...I received my documents this morning and went to the Guadalupe Tax Office. My clerk had no Idea what this was and had to call Austin as well. Everything went very smoothly, the lady she talked to in Austin know exactly what to da and explained to my clerk. 

I don't know if this was just a Guad. County deal but I was able to title and register mine, also my car was exemt from taxes according to my clerk so I walked out of the tax office with my car titled and registered (liscense plates and registration sticker) for a total of $103.80.

The total cost to me for my Neighborhood Electric vehicle was:

$595 Shipping
$100 Upgrade to metallic blue
$103 Title and registration

$798 for my Metallic Blue Neighborhood Electric Vehicle

Thanks to Justfishing for bringing this to my attention, and yes EVERYONE in the Senate needs to be fired

Happy New Year All!!!


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Fistale,

Way to go!! I am jealous. I know when they don't charge, don't ask, but did you find out why there was no sales tax?

I hope these carts are decent!!


----------



## Dave B (Aug 3, 2004)

I can save the Feds some big money. It will reduce the defecit greatly. Just send us half the money and we won't get the golf cart.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Luck with the Feds. As long as they have paper and ink they will keep pringting money. I will gladly give up my golf cart, er...Neighborhood Electric Vehicle, if they would stop spending our money on anything that will get them re-elected. I say vote everyone out and make 12 year term limits for congress. THis is cleraly not what our Founders wanted!!!!


----------



## larryamyers (Dec 20, 2009)

*Golf Cart Credit*

They have one in stock in Conroe and it runs about $6,000.00. It is not a normal golf cart and can be used on the public roads but has a top speed of about 25 mph. It can not be used on golf courses. So, if you have a place to drive something this slow(like a neighborhood) it is useless.


----------



## jasonp (Jun 27, 2007)

I just bought one last night. I sure hope the MSO is sufficient for the Tax credit. I've been reading about this on MANY websites and it seems you just have to show proof of ownership in TX before 12/31/09. Lots of definitions and interpretations involved but All seem to point to ownership before 12/31/09


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I should get tax credits for my RC planes.


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

jasonp said:


> I just bought one last night. I sure hope the MSO is sufficient for the Tax credit. I've been reading about this on MANY websites and it seems you just have to show proof of ownership in TX before 12/31/09. Lots of definitions and interpretations involved but All seem to point to ownership before 12/31/09


You are prolly ok. I saw a convincing arguement on another website that said you purchased the vehicle out of AZ. According to AZ law, the MSO is the title to the vehicle. The IRS code says you have to acquire it in the state of purchase, not state of residence. Since you purchased it in AZ and aquired it in AZ, you are ok. There are tons of forums discussing this deal. I got most of my info from fatwallet.com.

I have been trying to do some research on the vehicle. It appears to be a rebadged Star Electric Car. They don't have the best reputation on Buggiesgonewild.com. Most posters say the Star car is a Chinese EZ-GO copy. The good news is a lot of EZ-GO parts will fit the ZONE/STAR/PRESTIGE cart. I'm ready to pimp mine out, if it will ever get here. There is a yahoo group dedicated to the Star car. Not too many posters yet. I suspect its ranks will swell in the coming months.

Here is a nice ebay example of a pimped out ride


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Just Fishin said:


> Fistale,
> 
> Way to go!! I am jealous. I know when they don't charge, don't ask, but did you find out why there was no sales tax?
> 
> I hope these carts are decent!!


Yes, you're right. When she said that my car was tax exempt, I didn't say a word except, "that's great, I was not aware." I'm sure that if she made a mistake they'll be asking for the tax at some point in time. All I know is that I've done everything required by the Federal Government to make me eligible for my tax credit.

Hopefully, we'll recieve our cars before the 12 - 16 week backlog time frame.

Also, I heard somewhere that they are going to post all orders so that you can track the status of your purchase. Have you heard anything about this?


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Did anyone else besides me and Krusty do this deal???


----------



## krusty0001 (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought one. Still waiting for delivery. sad4sm


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Krusty when do I get to drive the Golf cart?. It will need a ranchand bumper and rocket luanchers at least..


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, what are our boneheaded politicians gonna dream up next? This one takes the cake, giving tax breaks for golf carts. How about just cutting everyones tax rates by 5%, PERMENANTLY? I'm sick of being taxed to death, throw the bums out now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Just Fishin said:


> Well Our wonderful government is giving out money if you buy certain low speed electric vehicles...and certain golf carts. While I think this is hog wash, since I am paying my taxes, I thought I might get some back.
> 
> I recieved an email today with this link:
> 
> ...


Buddy of mine just bought one from Hunt-V. It's a 4x4 lifted electric cart for hunting and offroad, but is also streat legal. He said the model that qualifies for the credit is $1500 more than the non-street legal version. It rides way better offroad than his Mule. http://www.kingbrosutvranch.com/HuntV.html


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

That's a sweet ride. Do you know how much his tax credit was for? What was the purchase price?


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

The tax credit for my Bad Boy Buggy was $5590 - BUT, if you check their website for 2010 tax credits, the tax credit now is 10% of the cash sales price - it's a non- event because the LSV version costs $1000 more than the regular one (the tax credit will be $1100-$1300 depending on model).


----------



## hbnicols (Feb 15, 2010)

We love our Bad Boy XT and we use it like a car. Take it to the store, baseball games, football tailgates, the golf course and just around the neighborhood. Oh yea, I use it to hunt too. Got it last year and am looking forward to the tax credit too! I pay my share of taxes and its time I got something back, not counting on SS anymore.


----------



## Wakeup (Oct 25, 2004)

*I'm still waiting on my two carts.*

:frownid anyone get their zone electric carts yet?
I called today and it maybe June of July before the carts come in for me. 

This waiting is really hard to do. Well at least I didn't have to give Uncle Sam the 13k I used to buy the carts with. :rotfl:


----------

